
Ask HN: Will Web 3.0 be a reality? - kanishkdudeja
Thoughts on whether Web 3.0 will become a reality? Or will it remain restricted to communities who truly care about these things?<p>Why or why not?<p>Web 3.0 - Decentalization of services, Etherium, IPFS, Status.im.
======
CM30
It'll happen, when someone finds the right way to market it to the masses.
That's always been the challenge for decentralised services and
cryptocurrency, they're neat technology ideas with reasons for their hardcore
fans to use them, but they lack obvious use cases for the general public, or
at least said use cases haven't been communicated properly.

When someone figures out how to sell the general public on these ideas though
(and the walled gardens end up stuck against an idea they can't replicate due
to their structure), then these things will become huge.

------
chrisco255
Yes, it will become a reality. The walled gardens will lose. Programmable
economic incentives (ETH, etc) are an incredibly powerful concept we're just
beginning to explore the implications of. Decentralized currency and web
infrastructure is a must for freedom of speech and liberty, in my opinion. I
think it's too powerful a concept to keep contained. I think even China's
great firewall will crack under the coming progress.

~~~
eaandkw2
While I do agree with you in spirit, I think it will just leave society more
polarized by people self segregating into groups they believe and trust. Kind
of like the divide and conquer thing. Hopefully you are right. I just have a
lack of confidence that the superpowers (I.e. countries and mega corporations)
would let that happen.

------
grover_hartmann
I hope not, it will probably be all about blockchain this and that.

[https://i.giphy.com/media/qmfpjpAT2fJRK/giphy.mp4](https://i.giphy.com/media/qmfpjpAT2fJRK/giphy.mp4)

------
shaabanban
Web Assembly and the death of Javascript except as a compilation target

~~~
quickthrower2
"death of Javascript except as a compilation target"

It has kind of already happened. Except Javascript is the compilation source
as well (ES6->ES5) - but that'll change hopefully.

Once we get WebAssembly + Electron then we have a true build once run anywhere
dream, like Java could never have imagined.

------
brailsafe
It will be a virtual reality.

~~~
saluki
Read, ready player one, this is where we are heading.

You think people are glued to their phones now.

Wait till they can wake up and put on their VR gear to go to work, school,
concerts, visit other countries, lands, planets.

~~~
kleer001
I don't know of any vr/ar system that can be worn comfortably for hours like
couch potato gaming can occupy a body.

